# Lyft passenger referrals going down



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Not sure what the final number will be, but all Ambassadors and Driver Marketing Coordinators (now called Driver Ambassadors) got an email saying it will be $10 credit for the passenger and $5 bonus to the AMB/Driver. Help was updated to say Passengers get $15 credit and drivers get $10 bonus so not sure what is going on.
https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1712670 <- $10 pax/$5 driver
https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1489592 <- $15 pax/$10 driver

Regardless, it appears that passengers will get less credit, plus now tips must come from a credit card, not a promo code.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

After the latest Lyft price cuts, I quit driving. I decided it would be more profitable to partner up with some events and get them to give out cards and collect the referrals. Printed my own cards using the referral web address and a QR code instead of just the promo code. They arrived today, but of course they all advertise a free ride "up to $25." $100 and hours of work gone and half a tree lost its life. I don't know why I didn't see this coming.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Please sign this petition. Might not do any good, but can't hurt.

https://www.change.org/p/lyft-corporate-reinstate-original-bonus-ride-amounts


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

This is bad news indeed. I've been making more of referrals than rides.

What market are you in?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I just got this email form Lyft 6 minutes ago :

_The passenger referrals program is just one of many marketing initiatives we've used to increase ridership in Orlando. *Starting Nov. 1, we'll be pausing the program in select cities, including Orlando,* while we invest in our most effective passenger growth channels - and test new ways to bring you more rides.

You'll continue seeing the $10 bonus for first-time riders through Oct. 31. Thanks to all who've helped spread the word!_​


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Plus Lyft passengers don't tip anymore since rates went down


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

I guess it's good that I haven't been with Lyft long enough to get hooked on these bonuses. I just received my first one on this week's deposit. I'm assuming that new users can still get the $25 first free ride using the referral code. I know I won't be getting anything in return, but knowing that there will be more Lyft users around, it will still have a benefit to hand out the referral cards. Am I wrong on this?


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I just got this email form Lyft 6 minutes ago :
> 
> _The passenger referrals program is just one of many marketing initiatives we've used to increase ridership in Orlando. *Starting Nov. 1, we'll be pausing the program in select cities, including Orlando,* while we invest in our most effective passenger growth channels - and test new ways to bring you more rides.
> 
> You'll continue seeing the $10 bonus for first-time riders through Oct. 31. Thanks to all who've helped spread the word!_​


Exact same email in Houston. "

Investing in the most effective ways&#8230;"

We won't say what that is, but you know...it works!"


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I just got this email form Lyft 6 minutes ago :
> 
> _The passenger referrals program is just one of many marketing initiatives we've used to increase ridership in Orlando. *Starting Nov. 1, we'll be pausing the program in select cities, including Orlando,* while we invest in our most effective passenger growth channels - and test new ways to bring you more rides.
> 
> You'll continue seeing the $10 bonus for first-time riders through Oct. 31. Thanks to all who've helped spread the word!_​


Exact same for all of New Jersey


----------



## PinkSquareChaser (Oct 14, 2014)

It's just a nice way of Lyft saying "I'll wipe the jizz off your asshole, just to be nice."


----------



## Rubey81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Just got the same email for Sonoma and Napa here in California. I am a new driver and in the first week got the link for my promo code and put in the order for the free ride cards they send and now i wont be able to use them I guess when the cards show up.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Rubey81 said:


> Just got the same email for Sonoma and Napa here in California. I am a new driver and in the first week got the link for my promo code and put in the order for the free ride cards they send and now i wont be able to use them I guess when the cards show up.


They burn nice and hot.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> They burn nice and hot.


Yes, those cards are very useful to start a fire to burn the stache


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

This sucks. It's just bad news all the time with uber and lyft.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Yup, just confirmed in Phoenix ... **** you Lyft.

Now I won't even try, just like with uber. $5 is just not worth it. GG you are rapidly losing the few advantages you had over uber.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Yup, just confirmed in Phoenix ... **** you Lyft.
> 
> Now I won't even try, just like with uber. $5 is just not worth it. GG you are rapidly losing the few advantages you had over uber.


Sean, do you know if Tempe is still in?

And it's not $5, it's $0


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> Sean, do you know if Tempe is still in?
> 
> And it's not $5, it's $0


Per email I got today it is 10$ until oct 31 and then goes to $5. That's the whole Phoenix market including Tempe yes.

You should see this in your Lyft community digest.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh, so you all weren't gutted then. Most markets went to 0.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Here is what my digest said:


> The passenger referrals program is just one of many marketing initiatives we've used to increase ridership in Charlotte. Starting Nov. 1, we'll be pausing the program in select cities, including Charlotte, while we invest in our most effective passenger growth channels - and test new ways to bring you more rides.
> 
> Remember: You can still refer your friends to drive and earn $50 after they complete their first 20 rides within their first month.
> 
> You'll continue seeing the $10 bonus for first-time riders through Oct. 31. Thanks to all who've helped spread the word!


So if you still get $5 you are in one of the lucky cities.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

It's effectively gutted because I'm not wasting my time for 5 bucks. But yes its not 0.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Here in Miami the program will be $10 free rides for customers and drivers earn $5 starting Nov 1.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Was in LA for a trip with some friends. LA residents promo code was only worth $10 ride credit. When I gave mine to a friend though he still got $25. However, apparently drivers can not get ride credits, as that's what I was hoping for to use during my trip. 

Lyft only pays bonuses. At least with Uber you can either give out a rider or driver credit. More reasons why Lyft is a ****ing joke.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

weird, in my market I noticed driver referral is now $50. I guess they now saturated it?


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

I think this is all further proof that Lyft is broke or going broke. I wonder if they had hoped to get more funding, but couldn't find any investors stupid enough to put money into a cash bleeding business, and now they realize they have to keep this sinking ship afloat as long as possible on the little $$ they have left?


----------

